# Army Half-Tents



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Does anyone have any experience with US Army Half Tents? These are sold in very good used condition usually for less than $20 (for both halves, including poles, ropes and stakes.) You can find lots of these tents on-line and at Ebay.

Thought one might be a good economical addition to our BOBs.


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

Depending on material, these can get pretty heavy. I have my bag set up for the case where I need to head out on foot for a 3 or 4 day trek to get back home so weight is a consideration. Rather than a tent, my poncho will be my shelter from rain. With 550 cord and a couple of trees, I can make a fine tent like shelter.


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

While they are heavier than modern backpacking tents (and certainly heavier than a poncho), they do have the advantage of being very durable. The flimsy fabrics of modern commercial tents worries me more than a little, especially if you are going to be counting on your tent for any kind of long-term shelter. If you are one person carrying all your worldly belongings on your back, then a tent like this isn't going to work for you, but if you can figure out some way to carry it (pack animals, for instance, or a bike trailer, or?) I think one of these would be well worth the small price.

Kathleen


----------



## celticfalcon (Jan 7, 2005)

i have 3 complete ones.when issued,you only got 1/2(hence the name,shelter1/2),and your "battle buddy" had the other1/2. my daughters played in one forever.kinda heavy but durable.i wouldnt recomend a long stay in one.
tom


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

What Kathleen said...

I've trusted my life to lightweight backpacking tents before.... but, I'd not trust them for multi-year use... their lightweightness can also be a negative. I'll have to look these half tents up and see if one wants to come home with me....


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

My first thought was of the smell of the Shelter Half, and then the smell of the Poncho.
I would say a good deal at $20.00, but like anything, you get what you pay for.


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

Like CF said, usually you only carried your 1/2 so it wasn't too bad. But when we were in the mountains, and given the option, I used mine to wrap around me and my sleeping bag. Even if I had to shake snow off in the mornings, I think I slept warmer than those who chose to use their shared "tent".


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Used them in the Army late 60's.....they were miserable little things.....heavy, touch the inside anywhere and they leaked....no floor....no insect screening...really minimum bid stuff. I laugh when I see most "military grade" stuff, as the military is usually about 20 years behind the civilian market for function and quality.

Best use I found was as a cover to my REI nylon backpacking tent which was bright orange, and didn't really fit in to the Army idea of camo.


----------



## wvstuck (Sep 19, 2008)

With a shelter half you have 4 to 6 inches around the bottom that doesn't touch the ground. You have to dig a small trench all around the tent when you are using it in wet weather. We used to pile pine needles and leaves all around the bottom to keep the wind from wearing you out on your sleeping mat inside.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

I had those things many many a moon ago when I was in the boy scouts. . . . . .Using them got me a couple merit badges.

My dad had found them some where . . . . . WWII stuff.

Yes they have drawbacks . .but when your young you over look those.

Wouldn't mind having a couple now.
Dad and I applied clear thin 'Waterlox' to the haves and they Never leaked again...........


----------



## jnh (Oct 4, 2007)

used them when i was in the army the small three man dome tents are about the same price and much better to use and about the same size when packed


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

we used them in boy scouts , they have no floors , shower curtains are about the right size so you clean up that old showe curtain when it is time to get a new one and you have a good ground cloth, they do come in halves and button togeter like a double breasted coat at the ridge , you need 2 aproxmatly 40-48 inch poles i don't recall exactly they can actualy be cut from anything but we brought them with an a screw in the top helped the gromit stay over the end better , 

yes they were heavey , made of canvas , and had to be dried well after each camp out and re sealed every few years 

but the wall tents we used for longer campouts made the half shelters look mighty portable.

incase you are wondering why we had 90% army surplus gear , you would swaer if it wasn't for a few peices of modern gear that we were a troop right out of 1958 not 1988, my first scout master had been a quartermaster in tha army , he knew just exactly what paper work to fill out to get lots of tents and such for the troop. as the army used to give that to scout troops if you knew what paper work to fill out, that and i think he had freinds, still on base that watched the auctions and woould pick him up unbid on lotts.


----------



## nwbound (Aug 20, 2006)

I used them in Civil Air Patrol, the US ARMY Rangers and 82nd airborne, and I think the weight vs toughness is worth the weight. Very tough but if they get wet very heavy. I would in the civilian world waterproof them with something and use them before some thin stuff.


----------



## groundhogII (Nov 6, 2008)

Former paratrooper here also.The only time I used one of these was in basic training.We were issued these when I got to my assigned unit but noone actually used them.They were heavy and took up to much space in our alice packs.Space that was needed for more important stuff.Most of us carried an extra poncho which when snapping two together with a little paracord in the middle provided enough shelter to keep the rain off,somewhat.
I don't question the durability of the shelter half.They might have a place in a bug out vehicle.However,I wouldn't have use for one in a BOB.


----------



## 7.62mmFMJ (Nov 19, 2008)

Adron said:


> Like CF said, usually you only carried your 1/2 so it wasn't too bad. But when we were in the mountains, and given the option, I used mine to wrap around me and my sleeping bag. Even if I had to shake snow off in the mornings, I think I slept warmer than those who chose to use their shared "tent".


The only way to go. Otherwise mostly useless in wet weather. If you touch them anywhere on the inside during rain is wicks through horribly.


----------



## fratermus (May 11, 2009)

Used them in the army; heavy, small, and didn't even pretend to shed water if touched.

I ended up buying myself a small dome tent, dyed it OD and used it in the woods. Can't believe I didn't get called on that.


----------



## Bret4207 (May 31, 2008)

They make nice covers for equipment if you use a waterproofer like Canvak on them Miserable as far as tents go, just miserable. I slept better in a poncho liner and poncho than I did in a shelter half. Plus, my shelter companion was always, always, always a snorer!


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for all the input. Like GreenCountryPete, we used Army surplus tents in Boy Scouts. The tents we used were heavy, OD canvas wall tents without floors. We used OD canvas tarps as ground sheets.

We have four US Army rain ponchos that can also be made into a shelter, as some of you noted. I figured if we got a half tent, we'd use one of the ponchos as a ground sheet and the other poncho would be used to cover our gear.

The weight of the half tents of course would be an issue for bugging out on foot. We really don't ever plan to bug out....we'll be bugging in. But if some unforeseen circumstance arises, we'd likely bug out in a canoe. We have a river within a mile of us that flows to the Mississippi within a short 3 mile paddle.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

rose2005 said:


> not to mention bugs and snakes visiting.


That's my thought too - My peace of mind while bugging out or in survival mode is important, and I wouldn't sleep much thinking of spiders and centipedes crawling on me in the dark. I slept out without a tent a few times and that put me off of it forever. For a long term shelter, I'd drape a tarp over a rope to cover my nylon tent, and have a tarp underneath to protect the floor. Probably too much carry on your back, I know.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

groundhogII said:


> Former paratrooper here also.The only time I used one of these was in basic training.We were issued these when I got to my assigned unit but noone actually used them.They were heavy and took up to much space in our alice packs.Space that was needed for more important stuff.Most of us carried an extra poncho which when snapping two together with a little paracord in the middle provided enough shelter to keep the rain off,somewhat.
> I don't question the durability of the shelter half.They might have a place in a bug out vehicle.However,I wouldn't have use for one in a BOB.


And another former paratrooper here, we were issued them, but I can't say we ever used them. It was easier to use 2 ponchos and some cord or to use just the poles from the shelter halves and our ponchos.. But then I almost always slept on top of the ammo, and since we had to keep the ammo dry, I stayed dry...:sing: But then I was Airborne Artillery, so we had a gamagoat to pull the m102(deuce).


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

Cabin Fever said:


> Thanks for all the input. Like GreenCountryPete, we used Army surplus tents in Boy Scouts. The tents we used were heavy, OD canvas wall tents without floors. We used OD canvas tarps as ground sheets.
> 
> We have four US Army rain ponchos that can also be made into a shelter, as some of you noted. I figured if we got a half tent, we'd use one of the ponchos as a ground sheet and the other poncho would be used to cover our gear.
> 
> The weight of the half tents of course would be an issue for bugging out on foot. We really don't ever plan to bug out....we'll be bugging in. But if some unforeseen circumstance arises, we'd likely bug out in a canoe. We have a river within a mile of us that flows to the Mississippi within a short 3 mile paddle.


I do sleep in a heavy canvas tent most weekends during the summer. Only ours are white and since I'm now the Captain, I get the privilege of sleeping in a 10x12 wall tent.. We also use the "A" tents.. The one thing with canvas is you can't touch it or it will leak where you touched it..

Some of the guys do spray their tents with Thompsons water sealant but it tends to "gray" out the white canvas over time..

I had one wall tent i was using for about 5 years that had been in use since 1975 when it was bought new, it survived to about 2 years ago.. It was an Yakima tent with storm flaps..Had the seams not let loose I would still be using it..


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I wanna believe that all the US surplus tents we used in scouts were waxed or oiled canvas....at least that's what I remember them smelling like. 

I've had consumer canvas tents...Eureka brand....that didn't seem to be treated like our old surplus tents. The Eureka tent would leak if one touched the sides....heck, it would leak in a pounding rain if it weren't for the fly above the tent. Our army surplus tents never leaked in a pounding rain....without a fly!


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

FYI....

I was doing a little shopping yesterday after work at Fleet Farm. I noticed that they have brand new, never used, US military surplus, half tents....complete...including both halves, poles, ropes and stakes. These are the real McCoy, not a copy or "military-style". Price: $29.99


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

TnAndy said:


> Used them in the Army late 60's.....they were miserable little things.....heavy, touch the inside anywhere and they leaked....no floor....no insect screening...really minimum bid stuff. I laugh when I see most "military grade" stuff, as the military is usually about 20 years behind the civilian market for function and quality.
> 
> Best use I found was as a cover to my REI nylon backpacking tent which was bright orange, and didn't really fit in to the Army idea of camo.



+1

Used the shelter-half in the 70's....fortunately I was generally so tired it didn't matter that there was no floor, no bug netting etc!

They are better than no shelter at all, but there are many better options today.


Tim


----------



## Native87 (Jan 21, 2010)

Ex Army here also. We were issued these things and in my opinion you need to drop them off first chance you get and trade for more ponchos. Many more options and weatherproof in field expedient shelter.

Good price I think but weatherize the heck out of it and have plenty of extra clothes.


----------



## BRYAN (Jul 5, 2008)

We used the "pup" tents a lot when I was in the CAV, but only because they made us. I don't know of anyone who used them a lot in the field, who still uses one. If you can pack that much weight pack a good tarp, it will make a more versatile peice of equipment.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Most of the military tents are HEAVY, moldy and junk... You can get a nice 3 season tent under $50 and it will be smaller and a lot less weight.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

I loved my ruck so much better after I gave away my shelter half. 2 paunchos, 2 pauncho liners and a mosquito bar was all I ever needed in a very humid and wet environment. Make it low to the ground on top of something soft with just enough height to crawl into.......If you were wet and cold, fire up a candle in a can and rotate a few times until you warmed up a bit. Aw, the good 'ol days.


----------



## dirty (Oct 14, 2005)

another ex army guy here. everything bad posted above fits my memory of them.

i'd much rather sleep under a ponch or ponchos tied off to a couple trees.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Based on the replies, it's a good thing that we have four surplus Army rain ponchos. Currently, the surplus ponchos are selling for around $50 or more on Ebay.


----------



## BillHoo (Mar 16, 2005)

Shelter half: Heavy, smelly, broiling hot in the summer. Somewhat warm in the winter.

Ponchos: lite, quick shelter. Waterproof (unless you slept on top of them, then you might have gotten holes poked in them by sharp rocks and sticks). Tend to whip around like crazy when it's windy.

NOTE: Ponchos are so good at being waterproof, they tend to pool water on top. I remember being under one with my battle buddy and I woke in the middle of the night to find a gallon of water or two pressing down on my face. I lifted it with my hand to find it rolling off the top of the poncho where it found the seam linking my buddy's poncho. He got over a gallon of water poured on his face! He woke sputtering, but we were both so tired, we went back to sleep!

I'll opt for the poncho any day as shelter. Use the poncho liner to sleep on top of.

As others have said, there are many more and better options available today. Spend a few more bucks and you get something much more durable, comfortable and utilitarian.

I guess it beats an uncured buffalo hide.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Just get a tarp....you can put it in any number of diffrent ways to suit the weather and very light. I have several backpacking tents, tarps, and a bivy too. Jack helped eliminate one of my spare tents. :doh: Darn puppies. But I still have plenty for diffrent weather conditions.


----------



## denaliguide (Aug 30, 2008)

style for mass forces. Frankly, no one really used them in REAL LIFE situations except as had to.

Todays gear is much much better, and the "shelter half" thought nostalgic, is probably a bigger liability than anything else. I am getting long in the tooth for camping, but a "shelter half" would be my last choice.

Tough is probably all it has going for it. Along with HEAVY. Not my choice.

DG




Cabin Fever said:


> Does anyone have any experience with US Army Half Tents? These are sold in very good used condition usually for less than $20 (for both halves, including poles, ropes and stakes.) You can find lots of these tents on-line and at Ebay.
> 
> Thought one might be a good economical addition to our BOBs.


----------



## groundhogII (Nov 6, 2008)

NickieL said:


> Just get a tarp....you can put it in any number of diffrent ways to suit the weather and very light. I have several backpacking tents, tarps, and a bivy too. Jack helped eliminate one of my spare tents. :doh: Darn puppies. But I still have plenty for diffrent weather conditions.


I have to disagree.A tarp is not a suitable replacement for a GI issue poncho within a BOB.I define a BOB as a bag that holds 72 hours worth of supplies.72 hours to get me from where I'm at, to where I'm going(BOL-bugout location).
A tarp is great if your not on the move,but I think that is way to presumptuous for an unknown emergency situation.The poncho can help protect you when either stationary or mobile.


----------

